# Otakon



## LilShark (May 29, 2007)

I know its an anime convention. But its such a big one that I can help but ask if there are any one from here attending this year? 

Just curious, I felt like it would be cool to meet a few people from FA if some of you are indeed attending the con in Baltimore. 

Otakon Website


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

wait is that one in japan??


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

o and im going to one in japan P.S im dressing as my furr hahaha all the way


----------



## LilShark (May 30, 2007)

Nay, I'm afraid Otakon, is in Baltimore Maryland.


----------



## Sayso-the-Fox (May 30, 2007)

aww to bad me and my bud are gonna have fun in japan I cant wait and I know some japenese but were just geting a translater


----------



## net-cat (May 30, 2007)

Baltimore isn't too far from me. (I wish that AC had ended up in Baltimore. )  I wouldn't mind going to check it out, but I kinda doubt that I'll make it.


----------



## LilShark (May 30, 2007)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Baltimore isn't too far from me. (I wish that AC had ended up in Baltimore. )Â Â I wouldn't mind going to check it out, but I kinda doubt that I'll make it.



It's a good one! 25k people strong!

Lot to do for an anime fan.


----------



## tesfox (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll be going... WILL YOU?

Couldn't help but to parody Gary Walker...  Go hit up the poll over at http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=9846


----------



## Ruiner (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll be attending.



BLOW IT OUT Yore EAHR!


----------

